# Nichia 219B quality. The best?



## F89 (Apr 28, 2018)

I've been totally spoiled by the quality of light from the 219B V1 sw45k R9080. Nothing can compete with its ability to produce the most accurate whites and colours.
I've tried just about all the R9050 219C colour temps but none can touch the B.
It's quite boring actually because every time I choose to install another flavour of LED in a light it quickly bores me as the sw45k is just so technically brilliant as far as these LEDs go. I consider it to be the "truth meter" of light.
Why aren't these LEDs more widely coveted?
Are they not largely available?
Am I just way to much of a tint and CRI snob?
Who else has experience with these LEDs and made comparison?


----------



## staticx57 (May 2, 2018)

Do you want reinforcement that this is the best LED or do you want to know of other LEDs like it?


----------



## Thetasigma (May 2, 2018)

While I have a strong preference for the SW40 version, the R9080 219Bs are unlikely to be surpassed for a while yet, and are unavailable...
There are better options in terms of tint/CRI/R9, etc. However nothing else in the same footprint and output class that I know of. A R9050 219C tends to seem kinda dull by comparison, though 3 step vs 5 step is important here.

There is the Optisolis but people are running multiple on a board or in line to get enough light out of them to be useful. Tana has built some 2/3 in a line for mule builds I believe.

Truthfully though, I find myself reaching for my XP-L HI in a 5D tint and V2 flux bin. Bright, high lux, good CRI typically, and very red heavy compared to the other high CRI 3.5mm options like the 219C, XP-G2/3. Paired with a proper reflector it is a great EDC. Still, my Ti IPY365 has a SW40 R9080 219B in it and it is a perfect shirt pocket light with output that fits the 219B's strengths.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (May 3, 2018)

I have interest in this as I'm trying to decide on LEDs to modify a Prometheus Alpha. I am in love with incandescent lights, so I think I would want something more like a 3500k tint because I find the 4500k 219B that came in say my Prometheus Beta to be very white, and it shows colors well, but I find warmer tints to be so pleasant to me.
Any help or advice would be great because while I understand the concept of tint binning I have a very hard time knowing what one bin will look like next to another at the same CCT, and I don't think I want to find out by having my light modified, sent back, and then I turn it in and go "yuck!"


----------



## Thetasigma (May 3, 2018)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> I have interest in this as I'm trying to decide on LEDs to modify a Prometheus Alpha. I am in love with incandescent lights, so I think I would want something more like a 3500k tint because I find the 4500k 219B that came in say my Prometheus Beta to be very white, and it shows colors well, but I find warmer tints to be so pleasant to me.
> Any help or advice would be great because while I understand the concept of tint binning I have a very hard time knowing what one bin will look like next to another at the same CCT, and I don't think I want to find out by having my light modified, sent back, and then I turn it in and go "yuck!"




I’d suggest the 3500K 219C if Virence gets any more in, they are quite nice.


----------



## staticx57 (May 3, 2018)

Osram Square?


----------



## 18650 (May 26, 2018)

F89 said:


> I've been totally spoiled by the quality of light from the 219B V1 sw45k R9080. Nothing can compete with its ability to produce the most accurate whites and colours. I've tried just about all the R9050 219C colour temps but none can touch the B. It's quite boring actually because every time I choose to install another flavour of LED in a light it quickly bores me as the sw45k is just so technically brilliant as far as these LEDs go. I consider it to be the "truth meter" of light. Why aren't these LEDs more widely coveted? Are they not largely available? Am I just way to much of a tint and CRI snob? Who else has experience with these LEDs and made comparison?


 The 219C R9050 (5000K) produces much more accurate whites and colors than what you'd get under the pink cast from 219B emitters.


----------



## ma tumba (May 27, 2018)

18650 said:


> The 219C R9050 (5000K) produces much more accurate whites and colors than what you'd get under the pink cast from 219B emitters.



I second that. I had the chance to test a few sw45 and had to use a +1/2 green lee filter to get it anywhere close to neutral.

If you are into perfect neutral high cri, the first choice would be nichia optisolis (i have such a light) then nichia e21a and the probably that 219c. I have a great tint out of my d4, but some other samples were a bit greenish.


----------



## F89 (May 27, 2018)

Thetasigma said:


> I’d suggest the 3500K 219C if Virence gets any more in, they are quite nice.



I got some a while ago and yes, it's my current favourite of the 219C. Quite a nice LED.


----------



## F89 (May 27, 2018)

staticx57 said:


> Osram Square?



Look good on paper, warmer than I'm generally after but wouldn't mind a look.


----------



## F89 (May 27, 2018)

18650 said:


> The 219C R9050 (5000K) produces much more accurate whites and colors than what you'd get under the pink cast from 219B emitters.



Have to disagree there. The 219C R9050 of any flavour are no match for the 219B R9080.
Just compared the 219C sm353 and 573 against the 219B sw45k and it blew them out of the water for whites and colours.
That's what I've got on hand with me at the moment, all in the same lights (so a reasonable comparison).

I'm mainly interested in 3535 (Cree XPG) footprint.
When I can get some more I'll be aiming for the 219B R9080 in 4000K which I haven't tried and some more 219C sm353, 503 and of course more 219B sw45k.
Heard good things about the B R9080 in 4000K and would like to compare it to the 4500K.


----------



## Thetasigma (May 27, 2018)

The SW40 is by far my favorite, the R9080 SW45 tends to be a tad cold to me. Unfortunately both are discontinued officially, though there is a group-buy on BLF for some remaining stock in either flavor.

The R9050 219C does not compare, at least to the eyes


----------



## The_Driver (May 27, 2018)

I think some people here are confusing other things with color accuracy (fidelity). The latter is actually somewhat difficult to see with the eye.

The sw45 R9080 219B-V1 has a very high red content and a high Rg-value over 100. The Rg value is for the color saturation. A value greater 100 means that it saturates colors stronger than sunlight (makes them "pop"). This has nothing to do with color accuracy (fidelity) though.

Things which are easy to see with the eye are the tint and above mentioned saturation. This LED has a very reddish-pinkish tint with high saturation. Many people seem to like that. I do too, but only inside. I think there are better LEDs for use outside in nature.


----------



## F89 (May 27, 2018)

Thetasigma said:


> The SW40 is by far my favorite, the R9080 SW45 tends to be a tad cold to me. Unfortunately both are discontinued officially, though there is a group-buy on BLF for some remaining stock in either flavor.
> 
> The R9050 219C does not compare, at least to the eyes



I hope I can get some sw40, I really like the sound of them.
I'm currently using the 219C sm353 and really like it but have to agree about the 219B R9080 vs 219C R9050, no competition.


----------



## F89 (May 27, 2018)

The_Driver said:


> I think some people here are confusing other things with color accuracy (fidelity). The latter is actually somewhat difficult to see with the eye.
> 
> The sw45 R9080 219B-V1 has a very high red content and a high Rg-value over 100. The Rg value is for the color saturation. A value greater 100 means that it saturates colors stronger than sunlight (makes them "pop"). This has nothing to do with color accuracy (fidelity) though.
> 
> Things which are easy to see with the eye are the tint and above mentioned saturation. This LED has a very reddish-pinkish tint with high saturation. Many people seem to like that. I do too, but only inside. I think there are better LEDs for use outside in nature.



I agree with what you're putting across but in reference to comparing the 219B R9080 against the 219C R9050 I find the B variety to have much better whites and colour accuracy (by comparison).

I'm interested to know which LEDs you're referring to when you mention better options to use in nature.


----------



## The_Driver (May 27, 2018)

F89 said:


> I'm interested to know which LEDs you're referring to when you mention better options to use in nature.





The sister model with 4000K is nicer in my eyes
The 219B-V1 4000K R9050 de-domed
The Samsung LH351D 4000K 90CRI
maybe the Cree XHP-50 4500K 90CRI shaved

The first three are closer to the BBL and all four are a little bit warmer. I seem to prefer that outside. Leaves and grass look better for example. The sw45 makes them look "off".


----------

